# Planted Tank Filtration - Part II - Aquaclear Quick Connect



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Now that my tank is doing pretty well using the Purigen after a few weeks, I'm going to finally chuck it and connect an Aquaclear Quick Connect filter to an AC powerhead that came with the tank when I bought it. Contains no chemical filtration or anything like that - just a fine particle bio sponge insert. Plus it has a hell of an aeration capability which may negate the necessity of any air stones or possibly not mess with my CO2 stop-gap with Flourish Excel?. 

What do you folks think? Possibly the above description will be enough or keep the air stones and AC 70 filter box? I'd like just to go with the power head and bio filter only. But, since you folks know so much more, I'm curious on your opinion. 

*Amount and breed of fish shown below in signature*


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Would love to see some pics of your setup.


----------

